# Best Portugal city for me?



## jenniator (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I am curious what city in Portugal has a climate similar to Southern California (Specifically San Diego). So far Lisbon is the closest I've seen. I love warm winters and summers that are not blazing hot. I was also wondering which city has the best opportunities for someone that wants wants to live and work in Portugal only knowing English. Thank you.


----------



## jenniator (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if the health care in Portugal is good too?


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

Best Portuguese city is Loule :}


----------



## cherryblossom (Oct 20, 2015)

Most like Cali is Porto. near Lisbon but cheaper! Check that out!


----------



## k2397 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Funchal?*

Arguably the Portuguese city with the best year-round climate is Funchal on Madeira. Many people there speak English due to the tourism.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm from Perth in Western Australia which, I believe has a similar climate to San Diego. The nearest you will find in Portugal would be along the South coast (Algarve). This is also the reason why it is the most expensive!


----------

